# Dad's old camera



## FDSA (Apr 13, 2009)

deletedeletedelete


----------



## Battou (Apr 13, 2009)

What it's worth today...trickey question. Monitarily it's not worth much, they are common cameras, they sell for around a hundred bucks if one is luckey. In your bag it is worth much more. Provided it is in working order it is still a very good camera capable of getting good photos.

The Canon FD lenses it uses are highly underrated and very affordable. You can build an entire shooting system for that camera for around or better than it would cost to buy a modern body alone be it film or digital. 

My FD system is currently running cost of about $700 (USD) including four bodies and over a dozen lenses. Just some of what I have can be seen here


----------



## Mike_E (Apr 13, 2009)

Go buy some film and try shooting with your fathers eyes and it will be priceless.


----------



## Mitica100 (Apr 13, 2009)

^^
What they say!


----------



## Phranquey (Apr 13, 2009)

I still have mine...going on 25 years now, and IMO, it remains a viable film camera. I shoot digital pretty much exclusively now, but I still enjoy pulling one of the oldies off the shelf and putting a roll of film in....

As far as value, so many of these were sold that I doubt you would get much for it.  I would keep it around & enjoy it.


----------



## oldfilm (Apr 13, 2009)

I still have mine, I used it in school for years and it still performs surprisingly well!  Really no problems at all, the 50mm and 28mm lenses are great and I have a really cool Newton rotating flash L-bracket I found for $5 years ago (works great with a Vivitar 283 flash).  Very convenient accessory for my flash and bounce card photos and the new one is about $300!...  Great camera, I don't even mind the shutter squeal.  In school I had access to an old Vivitar 75-205mm zoom lens that was pretty fast (f/3.8?) and was great.  I consider it to be a very practical outfit!







Battou, that is an awesome outfit!


----------



## Battou (Apr 14, 2009)

oldfilm said:


> Battou, that is an awesome outfit!



Thanks, she's a daily driver and that ain't all of it. I left out quite a few things, not all of them in the not shown list. A more complete list of my shooting stuffs can be found in the pinned collections thread.


----------



## Torus34 (Apr 14, 2009)

The 'worth' of a camera in dollars is what a buyer is willing to pay for it.

A bit of time spent on eBay will answer the question posed in the IP.


----------



## EhJsNe (Apr 16, 2009)

My dad has one of those. He picked it up new sometime in 80s for a few hundred dollars. He has 2 lenses for it, I dont know the focal length, I never use them, I have my nikon stuffs......

The auto modes are nice, but the flash sync is aweful....1/60th of a second I beleive, not the best speed in the world, but its a nifty camera....I wouldnt sell it....its not worth all that much anyway.


----------



## FDSA (Apr 30, 2009)

just developed my film today, the camera works perfectly! no problems and the battery still works after sitting for probably ten years. the shutter is a little loud but the camera seems more solid than some new ones.


----------



## usayit (Apr 30, 2009)

Great!  "seems more solid"... it IS more solid than many newer cameras.  Wonderful camera you have there.  Don't loose that plastic removable grip..... it's actually worth as much as the camera itself to many.


----------

